# 189 processing time & Form 80 processing time



## mobasharrony (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi,

We have lodged 189 on Dec 2012 from Saudi Arabia though we hold Bangladeshi passports. Submitted Form 80 on March 2013... it has been one year that we have lodged 189 and no results so far. Is there anyone who can tell us how long the Form 80 mat take to process and even after immi is saying the processing time is 12 months for 189, why is it taking longer?


----------



## Filo1986 (Dec 22, 2013)

mobasharrony said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have lodged 189 on Dec 2012 from Saudi Arabia though we hold Bangladeshi passports. Submitted Form 80 on March 2013... it has been one year that we have lodged 189 and no results so far. Is there anyone who can tell us how long the Form 80 mat take to process and even after immi is saying the processing time is 12 months for 189, why is it taking longer?


are you saying that you have already done everything you need to do and still nothing?


----------



## mobasharrony (Dec 22, 2013)

Filo1986 said:


> are you saying that you have already done everything you need to do and still nothing?


Hi Filo,

Yes exactly, we have done what ever required from our side, all the docs submitted including PCC, Medical, Form80 and the immi website shows "In Progress" for past 12 months!!!


----------



## Filo1986 (Dec 22, 2013)

mobasharrony said:


> Hi Filo,
> 
> Yes exactly, we have done what ever required from our side, all the docs submitted including PCC, Medical, Form80 and the immi website shows "In Progress" for past 12 months!!!


It doesn't make sense because my friends in Brisbane. One applied in may 2013 and got her Pr after 2 weeks. Then another friend completed his requirements in September and got pr after 3 weeks.


----------



## s_saad1988 (Feb 15, 2014)

If you have been allocated a CO, you should email him/her. Else drop in an email at the Permanent Skilled Migration email address which can be found on the immi website. It happened to of my friends before. He inquired and the department took steps to process things urgently for him.

Hope it helps.


----------

